# jerky & peanuts



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

well guys im giving it another shot at some jerky and some boiled peanuts. I know red meat is good for jerky but has anyone put some fish on a dehydrator?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I have made fish jerky. You can make it several different ways. You can use the same sauce you use for meat . You can also use lemon pepper and salt. I use King Mack when I do it. It will taste a little fishy butisn't fish supposed to taste like fish? Friends like it so I guess I'm not the only one. Let me know how you like it.... Good Luck


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

My Uncle James use to make some killer shark jerky but I've never seen him make it.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

best jerkey I've ever eaten was wild turkey jerky made with strips from turkey breast. I am sure store bought turkey would work too. A co-worker back in the day perfected venisona and turkey jerky.


----------

